# Witches voice and sayings needed



## Atribune (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey all, I need to get some sound going on my cauldron stirring witch. 

I've been playing with morphvox but cant seem to get a good sounding witch out of it.

I'm also looking for more things for her to say once I do get a voice nailed down.The Macbeth speach is good but can only play it over so many times. 

So if anyone has any other good witch quotes or sayings please feel free to post em.
If you have any ideas on how to get a decent sounding witch out of morphvox or another program please let me know as well.

Thanks


----------



## mshelene (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm looking for good witch things to say too (for my gemmy witch's microphone fuctionality)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Check out Spooky1's post "home made witches chant" in this forum


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a link to my witch chant post.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13521


----------



## po-dickle (Oct 21, 2009)

*witch chant*

theres always the classic macbeth but theres a good witch chant on night in a graveyard cd 3 of them in fact.also best cackle is on sounds to make you shiver cd.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

HERE is a link that has the macbeth witch chant


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Witches Brew Audio

Witches Brew No Sound Effects


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

There's an original witch chant on Nox Arcana's _Grimm Tales_, if you don't mind music being behind it. It's a pretty good piece of music too. I usually skip past it because I don't care so much for Nox's narrative tracks (I like my Goth tunes instrumental, thank you; please relegate all voices to the chorus), but if you're looking for witchy chantings, that track'll do ya proud. I think it's called "Conjuring" or "Conjuration".


----------

